
Tech execs named to Saudi board amid reportedly murdered journalist controversy - tareqak
https://www.businessinsider.com/tech-execs-named-saudi-board-controversy-jamal-khashoggi-disappearance-2018-10?op=1
======
tareqak
Original title: "Top tech industry execs named to a Saudi advisory board amid
controversy over reportedly murdered journalist" (28 characters too long).

